# Youth hunt



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

What is everyone's thought on how the youth hunters will do this year? I'm taking my cousin out, this will be his first time out Turkey hunting so I'm hoping I can get him on one
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm hoping for great weather taking a family friend out on his first turkey hunt. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

well the weather was not great, but my cousins 12yr old tagged out at 0830hrs.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

My 12 year old got his second bird in his three year career today, yesterday was a wash out.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats to him on a nice bird!


----------

